
One Startup’s Journey Through Y Combinator or There and Back Again - kevin
https://medium.com/@mariyanurislamova/one-startup-s-journey-through-y-combinator-or-there-and-back-again-3b563251c752#.dkdhpc41l
======
minimaxir
Isn't what happens during the program confidential? (given that this article
was submitted by a YC partner, I suppose what's said in the article is fine).

~~~
firloop
essentially, it's okay to talk about what YOUR company is doing, but it's a
no-no to talk about other cos without their permission or off the record
things like the dinner talks.

besides, much of how the program works is outlined on the main ycombinator.com
website. YC doesn't really micromanage how you present yourself or your co
(within ethical boundaries), but provides strong advice[1] that is up to you
to follow.

[1]: e.g. don't immediately announce as a YC co as it has press value.

